# Cremello Gelding(critique?)



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

O,O That is how my gray mustang looked when I got him. He may stand a little camped out in the back and his neck is a little thick. He could use some more muscle in his rear. His pasterns are a little short and a little upright on the back. His croup and shoulder look like they may be a little steep. He doesn't look bad to me, I actually like him. He has a sweet face and it looks like a nice soft eye. Is he broke? What is he crossed with (if you know)? How much are they asking?


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

smrobs pretty much covered it all xD 
He doesn't look like a bad horse, healthy and gentle with a nice face. I would LOVE to ride him, he looks so darned huggable >.<


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I lied he's 10yrs, btw. I want to say he's crossed with a draft but I'm not sure. Here's the ad. Asking $1500 obo

DreamHorse.com Horse ID: 1378546 - Surfer Boy


----------



## crystal8489 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am not gonna be able to critique this horse cuz I have no clue what to say but I love Cremellos they are GoRgEoUs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol I say try him out and go for it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If he really is as broke as they claim and sound, I would estimate him at 1000 to 1200 price range. Even though he is not registered or purebred, a genuinely kid broke horse is a rare find. If it is within your budget and you have the opportunity, go give him a try.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

The girl standing next to him and riding him is 5'10"

I really hope he's not a Shorty McShort Short. lol.


----------



## Countrygal892000 (Apr 17, 2009)

Another thing is he looks like he is pigeon toed...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, 15.1 isn't exactly gonna break any height records LOL. But he is average QH height. The more pix I see of him, the more I like him.


----------

